# 12w3d nub theory girl!!!?



## cadinavi

I had my NT scan today and I swear the nub points to all girl but I need other eyes !! Thank u !!
 



Attached Files:







2015-12-22 17.32.08.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 39


----------



## cadinavi

Anyone! !?


----------



## cadinavi

I have another picture if needed. But if u enlarge this one a little u can see I think.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Looks girly to me :)


----------



## 6lilpigs

I'm unable to enlarge it on my PC any chance of posting it a different way?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Girl guess :)


----------



## karlilay

I guess girl too... :D


----------



## cadinavi

I'm not sure how to post it another way. ..any tips for that ? Thank you ladies who answered I have a boy and I'm praying for a baby girl this time but a littlw boy would be perfectly alright :) we ging out on the 28th what gender. Anyone else !?


----------



## cadinavi

I find oit tomorrow what we r having I will update ! Any last guesses!? I like to see how accurate the nub theory is :)


----------



## winterbabies3

Good luck!! I'm 50/50 as I can't see picture that well. Hope you hear pink!!


----------



## cadinavi

Aw ok !! I'll try to post another now. Thank u ladies !! Will be exalted if it's pink! ! But will welcome blue as well!! :)


----------



## cadinavi

I hope this is a little more clear. ..
 



Attached Files:







IMG950885-1-1.jpg
File size: 72.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## 6lilpigs

Im gonna guess boy for you, and thankyou for adding it again for me:) I just think the little bit pointing up might be a boy nub but its definitely not a classic boy nub so couls easily be leg, cord or toe!! Good luck today!


----------



## cadinavi

I know it's hard to tell if it's the big shadow pointing forward or the smaller white shadow pointing straight up! We will see today I guess!! Will update!


----------



## cadinavi

I am here to update !!! We went today for our scan and it's a .....GIRL!!!!!! THANK U TO EVERYONE! !


----------



## Larawr

Congrats! :)


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Ahh lovely congrats on your girly x


----------



## madseasons

Congrats!!!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Congratulations on your little lady!!:)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## cadinavi

Thank u everyone I am OVER THE MOON! I guess this explains the super moodiness nd gagging 24/7 lol. I am nervous toget the genetics test back tho. I do t know why I am just do nervous.


----------

